# Pea-sized frog found



## Sock Puppet (Aug 27, 2010)

Asia's tiniest frog, a creature the size of a pea, has been discovered in a national park in Malaysia's Sarawak state on Borneo island, say researchers.









*Published On:* -
*Source:* Sydney Morning Herald

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

wow thats so cool


----------



## Reptilequeen (Aug 27, 2010)

*so cute*

what a beauty


----------



## kamaia (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to say..........CUTE!!!!!!!!!!

I think whoever found the species should be congratulated on their eye sight!!!


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha I can imaging havin it as a pet and trying to find it in it's enclosure


----------

